# 64650



## seslinger (May 24, 2013)

Does anybody know if this is a bilateral procedure & should be billed with RT /LT or the -50 modifier?

thanks for any imput.

Sheila, CPC


----------



## marvelh (May 24, 2013)

No, the code can not be billed as bilateral.  The descriptor states "both axillae"  In addition, the code carries a "0" bilateral status indicator in the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule or "0=150% payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply"


----------

